# Goodbye for now <3



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Take care...the trails will be waiting for you!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

You could alway go to the events and help out just to keep up with the news


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy trails! We'll miss your input on this board!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

what is the job?!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> Take care...the trails will be waiting for you!





prairiewindlady said:


> Happy trails! We'll miss your input on this board!


Thank you!



loveduffy said:


> You could alway go to the events and help out just to keep up with the news


Yes, but it's really hard for me to only half participate and not be able to do what I really want to. I'll be moving to an area where most of the endurance rides are 3-4 hours away, rather than having them an hour away like I have for the last year (I've been spoiled), which was a major factor in my decision about which horse to sell, especially since I don't have my own truck and trailer. I'd rather focus on what I _can_ do, which is break and train my current horse in reining, trail ride, and focus on the other parts of my life that are more important right now.



phantomhorse13 said:


> what is the job?!


Teaching middle and high school Spanish!!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

JB that is awesome - my oldest is almost 14 and is in Honors Spanish in school - she is going to take it all the way thru 12th grade. I'm learning along with her and we are having a GREAT time (except for conjugation of verbs! LOL!)

Sorry you are taking such a huge break - it seems like you've just finally got all of the pieces together to really kick off your endurance riding hobby - horse, tack, etc....

but I'm glad you found something you like. You can always come back - it's just like having kids (in my opinion)- something in life will eventually ground you for awhile and then you'll find your way back in the middle of it all in no time. 

Buena suerte!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Where are you relocating to?

I can sympathize with the distance to rides.. the closest ride to me is a 3 hour drive!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Where are you relocating to?
> 
> I can sympathize with the distance to rides.. the closest ride to me is a 3 hour drive!


Las Vegas! I'm sure there will be plenty to keep me occupied


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

clippityclop said:


> JB that is awesome - my oldest is almost 14 and is in Honors Spanish in school - she is going to take it all the way thru 12th grade. I'm learning along with her and we are having a GREAT time (except for conjugation of verbs! LOL!)
> 
> Sorry you are taking such a huge break - it seems like you've just finally got all of the pieces together to really kick off your endurance riding hobby - horse, tack, etc....
> 
> ...


Gracias! And, the great thing about endurance, is I can still use all my tack for anything else I want to do


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What an awesome opportunity! I'm fluent (for the most part!) in Spanish, and my middle and high school teachers have played such a huge role in developing my love of languages. 

That's great that you were able to find such a good home for your endurance horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

